# [Sat 21st Jul 2012] James Larkin Trade Union March + Rally  - "Working-Class Unity... (Liverpool L)



## disco_dave_2000 (Jul 10, 2012)

Organised by *James Larkin Society* *Liverpool*
*Assemble 1pm* at Larkin’s birthplace,Combermere Street, offPark Road,Liverpool 8, and March to City Centre for Rally
*Chair:* Alec McFadden, President of Merseyside TUC, UNITE Activist
*Main Speaker:* Billy Hayes, General Secretary, Communication WorkersUnion
*Speakers* also include Paul Jenkins, North-West Regional Organiser, Unite Against Fascism

*Background*

Over the past 7 years, this July event has been held to honour the Liverpool-born Irish Trades Unionist, Socialist and Republican, James Larkin (1876-1947). It has acted as a focus to highlight the contemporary issues and struggles of working-class people, in light of the example and inspiration left by Larkin. Each year has seen the event organised around a particular theme. Last year it was the centenary of the Liverpool General Transport Strike of 1911.

This year the theme is:
*"Working-Class Unity against Racism and Fascism"*

The reason for this is that in the past year we have witnessed a significant and disturbing rise in threats and activity by extreme right-wing and neo-Nazi groups in Liverpool, including the National Front, NWI (‘North West Infidels’), CXF (‘Combined Ex-Forces’), BNP and EDL. Their activities have included:


Harassment of the public sector strike day march inLiverpoolin November 2011
An attack on an Irish community parade in February 2012
Threats against the Occupy Liverpool Camp protesters
Attempts to attack the UNITE Liverpool Trades Union office
Repeated attacks on the News From Nowhere progressive bookshop
Personal threats against prominent local Trades Unionists
4 Far Right candidates stood in the Liverpool Mayoral Elections in May. Their total vote was minimal, but they used the opportunity to spread their message of race hate
Verbal abuse and physical threats against PCS Union members on picket-line duty in Bootle during the public sector strike day on 10th May.
All of this is happening in the context of a government and compliant mass media engaged in the demonization and scape-goating of a range of groups in society, including muslims, immigrant workers, asylum-seekers, the disabled, public sector workers and many others. This is designed to deflect attention away from the destruction of public services and attack on workers’ rights, being undertaken in the interests of an elite of multi-millionaires and corrupt financial institutions. The result is that far right groups have been given a space to grow and spread their message of hate. Their street presence and capacity for violence is now a threat to all groups and individuals they have chosen to target.

*The march and rally on 21st July is an opportunity for trades unionists, members of all of Liverpool’s diverse communities, and all progressive groups to unite in opposition against the threat from these racist and fascist groups. *
*NO PASARAN!*


----------



## krink (Jul 10, 2012)

good luck, hope it acts as a kick up the arse for the left in your area.


----------



## Das Uberdog (Jul 10, 2012)

there's a big map of the United States at the top of this thread


----------



## disco_dave_2000 (Jul 10, 2012)

sorry couldn't figure out the map thingy - it's in Liverpool, UK btw


----------



## malatesta32 (Jul 21, 2012)

well about 80 fash all pissed and angry as usual. this guy has wet himself!


----------

